# Bargarth cory shipping 1966



## ramsay (Dec 16, 2007)

We are looking for info on the Bargarth and any qualified engineers with Lister Blackstone experience, believe it or not you are like hen's teeth!
We are working out of Orkney and any retired/freelance engineers looking for a summer contract let me know.
Thanks, Ramsay.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BARGARTH
O.N. 309324. 161g. 95'0" x 24'11" x 10'9"oa.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (8¾" x 11½") ETS-8MGR type oil engine manufactured by Lister, Blackstone & Company Ltd., Stamford, single reduction reverse geared to a single fixed pitch propeller operating within a Kort steerable nozzle. 850 bhp. 14 tons bollard pull. 10 kts.
1986: Additionally fitted with an "Aquamaster type 420" retractable bow propulsion unit, increasing bollard pull to 17 tons.

29.10.1965: First section of original design keel laid by Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd., Lowestoft (Yard No. 486) for R. & J. H. Rea Ltd., London. 

16.11.1965: Remaining section of a modified design keel laid. 

5.4.1966: Launched. 

1.7.1966: Completed. Registered at Cardiff. 

1970: Owner restyled as Cory Ship Towage Ltd. 

1985: Owner restyled as Cory Towage Ltd. 

1986: Transferred to Irish Tugs Ltd., (retaining British registry) (Cory Towage Ltd., managers). 

20.3.1991: Transferred to Westport, Republic of Ireland registry, (O.N. 402783). 

1998: Transferred to Cory Towage Ltd. Still in service January 2000.


----------



## ramsay (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Bill, any info on the accommodation heating boiler, its an original to say the least!! made by Clark, thats all I have.
Cheers.


----------

